# Weed Reference



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The University has a great Weed ID if you need it for your reference files...

Weed ID Guide, MU Weed Science Program


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! Here are a few others that I've used: Weed Science at the University of Illinois , Weed Identification and Descriptions , Weed/Brush Identification


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

Noble Foundation in Ardmore's gallery.

Plant Image Gallery


----------

